# Knitted neck warmer--Raspberry Leaf Cowl



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

This sweet and delicate neck warmer is a joy to behold and knit! Even though it looks complicated, it is much easier than it looks to knit. Knitted in the round, it can be worked for as wide or as deep as you want just by adding pattern repeats either across the row or up the rows. It features an alternating ripple stitch with a leaf motif for a fancy lace stitch! There is a chart as well as written directions to knit this cowl.

Finished measurements: unblocked are about 30 in circumference x 12 deep.

Yarn: 440 yards fingering weight. Sample was knitted using 1 ball of James C. Brett Supreme Soft & Gentle Baby 4 ply; in colorpink; 70% Acrylic and 30% Polyamide; 482 yards/100grams.

Needles and Notions: 2429 circular knitting needle in size U.S. 5; yarn needle to sew in ends; stitch markers.

This is a PDF download only and not the scarf itself--non-refundable purchase only.

You can find this pattern for $3.99 in my pattern stores in RAvelry, Craftsy and Etsy. Here are links:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/raspberry-leaf-cowl
http://www.etsy.com/listing/199274753/raspberry-leaf-cowl


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is beautiful!


----------



## TXBARB (May 27, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## Reetz (Dec 11, 2013)

Lovely!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Love the design! Great texture


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautiful design. Great job.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

What a gorgeous stitch! I've never seen that one before and I thought I'd seen them all!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Very impressive! Love the colour.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow! That's just a beautiful stitch. Very nice!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

That is a beautiful, very unusual stitch pattern. Love it. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Very pretty design


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

This is a lovely design.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

What a pretty stitch pattern! So lovely!


----------



## annalee15 (Feb 11, 2011)

Love the stitch pattern!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Beautiful colour choice.. xo


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

So delicate. Beautiful.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Gorgeous! This would be a beautiful scarf, too!


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

Fantastic. Great work.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

That is such a pretty stitch patternxx


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Beautiful pattern.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Gorgeous color and as always beautiful stitching.


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

Lovely design


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

What a beautiful stitch design!


----------



## dev7316 (Sep 2, 2011)

Love the design


----------



## DrLlama (Jan 30, 2014)

Beautiful! I love that stitch pattern


----------

